# How do you remove the front seats on 2011 Cruze



## bitburner (Apr 14, 2012)

I am trying to temporarily remove the two front seats of my 2011 Cruze LTZ so I can do some work under them, however when I went to the usual place where the seat bolts should be, there is nothing but the backside of what appears to be a stud - so I checked under the car for the nuts only to find nothing there either. The bolts/nuts I was expecting to be exposed for removal are not there, it's almost as if the seats were spot welded in or something. Does anyone know where I can get access to the bolts that remove the front seats or are they spot welded into the car?! (I can't imagine that GM did this, but who knows...) Please tell me this isn't the case and that the seats can be removed. And if so - where can I reach the bolts to take these seats out?


----------



## bitburner (Apr 14, 2012)

I figured it out, apparently there are not bolts securing the fronts of these seats, it's held in place by a couple of hooks in the front with bolts in the back. For anyone else trying to figure this out... To take them out there are two Torx head bolts in the back (big ones, T45 I think) (you need to slide the seat forward first because they are about 4 inches further under the seat than where you would normally find them on other cars) - after removing these the seat hinges forward and slips out of the hooks securing the front.

Update - the bolts are T-50 not T-45.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What we up to bit? 

Not sure how I feel about hooks securing the front of the seat.


----------



## bitburner (Apr 14, 2012)

Just my usual annual full car detailing - I pull the front seats out so I can shampoo the carpets under the seats too.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hardcore


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Mick said:


> What we up to bit?
> 
> Not sure how I feel about hooks securing the front of the seat.


Bump and to reiterate what he is talking about.

These are the hooks

















They slide in under the floor pan. Then on the back its held in with bolts







They are T50 torx.

Only bumped because I had to take it out today.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I too have been wanting to do this also bec i have been wanting to do some interior deep detailing around the center console but cant when the seats are in the way.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

bitburner said:


> I figured it out, apparently there are not bolts securing the fronts of these seats, it's held in place by a couple of hooks in the front with bolts in the back. For anyone else trying to figure this out... To take them out there are two Torx head bolts in the back (big ones, T45 I think) (you need to slide the seat forward first because they are about 4 inches further under the seat than where you would normally find them on other cars) - after removing these the seat hinges forward and slips out of the hooks securing the front.
> 
> Update - the bolts are T-50 not T-45.


How high up did you have to lift the seat up towards the headliner?


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

The bolts for the seats in my 2012 eco are T47 torx.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Why did they have to make it such pain in the butt?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If those hooks are like my Montana's were there's no problem with them. They face forward and are use to secure the front of the seat while allowing the back of the seat to lift up for removal.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the photos. Very helpful. I lifted up my front drivers seat today because there was some dirt between the rail and the center console that I couldn't get out any other way. The bolt was a T50 Torx. The service manual says to torque them to 45 Nm or 33 lbft. 

I think it should also be noted that the front seat has a seatbelt pretensioner in it. So it would probably be wise to disable the restraint system before removing the seats.


----------

